
The Best JavaScript (Vue Focused) Vim Plugins - mzehrer
https://adminhacks.com/vim-javascript.html
======
johncoltrane
Not an impressive list, compiled by someone who doesn't seem to understand his
own setup.

See
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/929k52/another_list_of...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/929k52/another_list_of_javascript_friendly_vim_plugins/e345wam/)

